# Front coil springs 67 GTO



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello I have a 67 GTO with Factory A/C I was told when I bought this car that it had been lowered 1 1/2 ". I want the original height back. Problem is I can not find anyone who sells front coil springs for this car with factory A/C. All adds say not for cars with factory a/c. I called Moog and they don't sell any suggesting I go to a junk yard. Doubt I would have any luck there besides the springs would be old.
thanks in advance
alan


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

I have bought a few pairs if springs from Eaton Detroit Spring with favorable results. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/proper-front-springs-68-a-91346/

Coil Spring Speciaties in Marysville Ks is one of two coil spring mfgers in the country. They have the original spec books and when you get the springs they will be tagged left and right, unlike universal springs you can order through PST or the local parts store. 

Have been using CSS since the mid 90's on many A & F body suspesion rebuilds/ restorations. Great service, great price.


----------

